# building a deer hunting shack, any suggestions?



## jaredm_22 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey guys, my dad and I are currently building a hunting shack. The base is 6' by 6' and it's 7' tall. The outside will be plywood and the inside will be old wood paneling. Just wondering what color we should paint it? I'm thinking the interior should be a dark color, but looking for input on what color to paint the interior and exterior? The shack will be set up against trees along the edge of a field. Would it be worthwhile to make a camo pattern on the outside? Any suggestions are appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Place it where you can get to it and leave it without alerting the deer - stane placement is mucho important.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Your not gonna hide something that 6x6x7. Id paint it neutral colors, mostly just to keep it from deteriorating.


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

As barebackjack said, neutral colors, but, since its against trees, I'd paint some vertical stripes to imitate the tree trunks.


----------



## jaredm_22 (Jul 8, 2006)

thanks for the suggestions guys! keep 'em coming, will be painting this coming weekend or the next


----------



## pat_est (Sep 5, 2008)

i would paint the inside black and put carpet on the floor and up the sides where you would rest your gun to keep the sound down and put up a couple of j hooks to hang you bow from if you use it to bow hunt out of any


----------

